# Recent Rants by Walter Taieb



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Recently the composer Walter Taieb has taken to youtube on a kind of crusade against contemporary music. This is the hot topic on this website of late (and one of interest to me) so I'm wondering what our thoughts are regarding Taieb and what he says, as well as our thoughts on the composer he focuses his ire on, Ashley Fure.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I've never heard of him.

I'll say one thing in his defence though; he's right about the overuse of harmonics in high-register strings. I've heard quite enough of that.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> I've never heard of him.


His own composition of some note (no pun intended) seems to be "The Alchemist's Symphony," which has a CD release. I have not heard it. (I will be interested in listening to the youtube videos when I get home this evening.)


----------

